# New here from Alberta



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! Which part of AB are you from?


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. Hope you have fun here!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome :wave:

I recently moved here and now have my horses at home for the first time after always having them in livery. I hope you're coping with the change.


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you! We live near Calgary and it's a few years since we had our own horse property. The plus side of boarding is the indoor arena, not having to go out in the cold and feed, and the social aspect of it. The down side is someone else's rules, not having as close of a relationship with our horses, and the drama with the boarders.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome!
You'll find there are quite a few southern Albertan's here!
Me, I'm a Northern one until I get rich and can afford the land down there. LOL

Steff


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome from a neighbor to your west.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Im from alberta too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yay for Alberta! I'm by Lethbridge, so not that far from you!


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Awsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shandra (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum boarding could also be a way of learning good and bad thing with horses, I am a barn manager and I am still find what people do with there horse interesting


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I board just outside of Calgary too, what discipline do you ride?


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats awsome! I barrel race!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome from just outside Edmonton!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Shandra welcome 
nice to meet you


----------

